
Colly 1.0 release - keleton
https://github.com/gocolly/colly/releases/latest
======
graystevens
For those that haven’t heard of go-colly before, it’s a scraping platform
written in, yup you guessed it, go. See: [http://go-colly.org/](http://go-
colly.org/)

Here’s an example we can all relate to: [http://go-
colly.org/docs/examples/hackernews_comments/](http://go-
colly.org/docs/examples/hackernews_comments/)

~~~
michaelmior
Why not Scrapy[0]? Just curious if there's any fundamental limitations I'm not
aware of. A reasonably reason for the existence of Colly would be that people
wanted something written in Go :)

[0] [https://scrapy.org/](https://scrapy.org/)

~~~
graystevens
Not the owner - just wondered what the project was & figured I wouldn't be the
only one to query it, seeing as we get linked to the release notes.

Personally I would pick Scrapy too, but it's good to have competition, and
Colly looks like a nice addition to the family.

